# DDR4 RAM Frequenz und Latenz



## Heavyator91 (30. Dezember 2015)

Hallo, ich brauche für meinen neuen PC DDR4 Ram.

Jetzt die Frage: Was würdet ihr nehmen (6600k auf asus z170 pro) also RAM mit welcher Frequenz? Macht es Sinn mit 3000Mhz zu kaufen und auf was sollte man bei der Latenz achten?

Könnt ihr mir konkret sehr guten DDR4 RAM empfehlen?


----------



## Threshold (30. Dezember 2015)

Kauf dir 3000 oder 3200er RAM. Die Latenzen sind dabei Wumpe. Da du bei der Taktfrequenz keinen Unterschied mehr zwischen CL15 oder CL16 oder sowas merkst.
Ich würde die Ripjaws nehmen, passen farblich auch gut zum Board.
G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-16GVKB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## cryon1c (30. Dezember 2015)

Geringere Latenz ist wichtiger als Takt. 
Beides macht den RAM schneller, höherer Takt sowie geringere Latenz.

Was man will, ist eher eine Geldfrage. Schneller RAM wirkt sich nur auf wenige Sachen aus, beim zocken merk ich z.B. keinen Unterschied, beim Videos bearbeiten schon, auch die iGPU würde sich über schnelleren RAM freuen wenn sie denn benutzt wird.
Dazu kommt noch das Design (besser gesagt die Höhe der Riegel, low profile is für manche wichtig). 
Generell gibt es keinen wirklich schlechten RAM, kaputt gehen tut der auch nicht (kaputt ankommen passiert aber schon).
Such dir einfach das aus, was unter den Kühler passt, gut aussieht (für dich) und preislich keine Panikanfälle auslöst.
Wenn nix anspruchsvolles mit dem RAM gemacht wird, gibts keinen Bedarf an schnellem RAM für extra viel Geld.
8GB, 2 Riegel mit je 4GB reichen, wenn man mehr will - 2x 8GB entsprechend. 

RAM OC ist übrigens möglich, ist aber sehr zäh - das testen dauert ewig, man kriegt Fehler bei bestimmten, sehr seltenen Abläufen (wenn man z.B. nach ner Woche irgendwo n Video bearbeitet und das System verreckt - man hat das RAM OC schon fast vergessen und sucht dann nach dem Grund) - generell aber machbar, entweder man steigert den Takt oder senkt die Latenz, beides bringt ordentlich was. Für OC sollte man entsprechend hochwertigen OC RAM nehmen.


----------



## MR-Y (30. Dezember 2015)

hier schau mal hoffe es reicht ich kann dir die g.skill 3200 2x 8 GB ans herz legen 
mfg


----------



## XT1024 (30. Dezember 2015)

MR-Y schrieb:


> hier schau mal


Und was sieht man da?
-jemand kann keine screenshots anfertigen 
-schnellerer Speicher ist überraschend in Speicherbenchmarks... ähh schneller


----------



## HisN (30. Dezember 2015)

Speicher für Skylake: DDR3-1.333 bis DDR4-3.000 im Vergleich - ComputerBase

Aber die Menschheit ist geil nach hohen Zahlen.


----------



## MR-Y (30. Dezember 2015)

@*XT1024* sie haben ein an der  man sieht den unterschied zwischen den 3000 und den 3200 und weil der preis für die 3000 fast gleich ist mit den 3200 kann man auch gleich die kaufen.
das sollte nur als beispiel dienen und kein test für irgendwas werden er wollte wissen ob die 3000 ok und nicht wie sie was finden oder ob dir der screenshots besser gefällt oder ob die hintergrund farbe besser zu den augen passen oder oder.
mfg


----------



## Schmuppes (30. Dezember 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Kauf dir 3000 oder 3200er RAM. Die Latenzen sind dabei Wumpe. Da du bei der Taktfrequenz keinen Unterschied mehr zwischen CL15 oder CL16 oder sowas merkst.
> Ich würde die Ripjaws nehmen, passen farblich auch gut zum Board.
> G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-16GVKB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Ohne es böse zu meinen: Wie verträgt sich deine Aussage mit der RAM-Kaufberatung auf pcgh.de, die bei den HyperX in DDR4-2400 quasi sagt dass die Herstellerangaben egal sind und der Speicher auch bei DDR4-3000 gut läuft?

Kaufberatung für DDR3- und DDR4-RAM: Tests und Bestenliste [Oktober 2015]


----------

